
The Exemplary Narcissism of Snoopy - katiey
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/11/the-exemplary-narcissism-of-snoopy/407827/?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email&amp;single_page=true
======
jordigh
If you like Peanuts, you should check out Mafalda, which is a sort of
Argentine counterpart. Cynical but idealistic kids trying to make sense of the
adult world. I believe there are good English translations nowadays, and she
has enjoyed popularity in Europe for a good while now.

